# Geisterpilz Wie sammeln?



## MarkusKohl (12. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich sehe die Geisterpilze auf meiner Minikarte, aber ich kann vor meinen Füßen schauen wie ich will, da finde ich diese Geisterpilze nicht. Gibt es da einen Trick?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Pagan (12. Februar 2007)

MarkusKohl schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich sehe die Geisterpilze auf meiner Minikarte, aber ich kann vor meinen Füßen schauen wie ich will, da finde ich diese Geisterpilze nicht. Gibt es da einen Trick?
> 
> Gruß
> Markus




Die Geisterpilze, die ich gesammelt habe, wuchsen eigentlich alle in Höhlen (z.B. die eine im Hinterland). Wenn das Icon auf der MM für die Pilze etwas gräulich ist, dann stehen sie in der Höhle und du standest wohl darüber (also über der Höhle).


----------



## MarkusKohl (12. Februar 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> Die Geisterpilze, die ich gesammelt habe, wuchsen eigentlich alle in Höhlen (z.B. die eine im Hinterland). Wenn das Icon auf der MM für die Pilze etwas gräulich ist, dann stehen sie in der Höhle und du standest wohl darüber (also über der Höhle).



löl
das war dann wohl zu einfach die Lösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na dann geh ich mal schauen, wie ich in die Höhle komme 
danke.


----------



## Drizzilein (13. Februar 2007)

Wenn der Gelbe Pkt auf der Minimap ein dunkleres Gelb hat, dann isses immer in Höhlen

lg


----------



## Roran (13. Februar 2007)

MarkusKohl schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich sehe die Geisterpilze auf meiner Minikarte, aber ich kann vor meinen Füßen schauen wie ich will, da finde ich diese Geisterpilze nicht. Gibt es da einen Trick?
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


Geisterpilze sind nur in Höhlen zu finden,
entweder stehst du auf einer Höhle ( Hinterland ),
oder Du neben einer, dann mußte nur rein gehen.

Sonst sind die noch in Maraudon zu finden.
Und diese Pilze sind nicht unsichbar,
die leuchten hell weiß.


----------



## mojitoto (13. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Geisterpilze sind nur in Höhlen zu finden,
> entweder stehst du auf einer Höhle ( Hinterland ),
> oder Du neben einer, dann mußte nur rein gehen.
> 
> ...



Hi Roran,

das stimmt nicht ganz: in Düsterbruch, speziell im Ost-Flügel wachsen sie auch (noch).

Grüße moji.


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Jep stimmt,
jetzt wo es sagst fällts mir auch wieder ein.

Aber wer geht da zum sammeln hin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kennen keinen


----------



## b1en3rl3 (14. Februar 2007)

Die Geisterpilze heißen halt nicht umsonst so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

